# F13 25th



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

By Michael Cidoni, The Associated Press
October 24, 2005

UNIVERSAL CITY -- For some 50 cast and crew members of the "Friday the 13th" films, it was a class reunion in more than one way.

Alumni of the long-running horror-flick series gathered at Universal Studios Saturday night for closing night of the ScreamFest Horror Film Festival and a 25th-anniversary party celebrating all things Jason Voorhees -- that hockey-mask wearing, machete-wielding, mass-murdering central character of the 11 low-budget "Friday the 13th" feature films.

The night also marked the unveiling of the sort of item usually reserved for a higher-brow Hollywood party: a glossy, lavishly illustrated, hardcover coffee-table book, "Crystal Lake Memories: The Complete History of Friday the 13th" by entertainment reporter Peter M. Bracke.

Series producer Sean S. Cunningham was present as well, noting, "It's 25 years later, and it's wonderful."

With a young actress on his arm -- screaming, of course -- an actor in a Jason costume made the scene and was treated to a rendition of "Happy Birthday."

After being asked to cut the first piece of his birthday cake, "Jason" whipped out his machete and hacked it to pieces, much to the delight of dozens of cheering fans.

As alumni signed copies of Bracke's book, they reminisced about their work on the series.

Actress Diana Barrows appeared in "Friday the 13th VII: The New Blood" 17 years ago, and said she still gets fan response from all over the globe. "I was in Poland two weeks ago, and I met these kids that love 'Friday the 13th,' and asked me for autographs," she said. "Fan mail from Japan. Fan mail from Australia. (I'm amazed by) the fact that it's so international."

ScreamFest's Rudy Scalese observed, "We love to hate Jason because he's one of those characters that everyone can connect with. In the beginning, at least, he was truly scary. But then he sort of became a little bit more of an icon people can cheer and root for, the same way you root for villains in one of the James Bond movies, or you clap for villains in one of those 'Fantastic Four' movies. Same thing."

And it seems Jason isn't done killing yet.

"Well, you know, it's no surprise they're actually planning another film," revealed author Bracke. "It's going to be another team-up film, with Freddy vs. Jason vs. Michael Myers, which makes sense. And then they're talking about remaking the first movie and starting all over again.

"They'll just keep makin' them," Bracke continued. "Why stop at 25 years?"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have heard that the *Freddy vs. Jason vs. Michael Myers* ain't happenin'. I think the idea is even too preposterous for Hollywood. But then, you never know. They did give the greenlight to *Cursed.*

There is going to be a remake of *Friday the 13th.* As well we'll see remakes of other classicks like *Evil Dead, Phantasm, Halloween, The Howling, Creature From the Black Lagoon* and probably too many more to mention. What's next? *Jaws* and *Alien?*

Haven't heard anything about a new Voorhees movie though. I did like the rumour sometime back about QT doing one and I myself would love to script such a thing. It would be a FRIDAY film and none of this other nonsense about Space, Hell or one of the worst films in the series where the big J went to New York. I have a few hellacious ideas that will sadly, most likely never reach fruition. Not that Hollywood would snap them up or anything. Can't have anything to do with any original ideas. No sir!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I saw this the other day.
There is a whole nother paragraph to this report, where they interview the first girl killed in part one, the one who gets a ride from Mrs. Voorhees. She goes on and on about how she is the first person that Jason ever killed.   :voorhees: 
That kinda **** drives me nuts.:voorhees:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What makes it even worse is that Pamela was the one who whacked the bitch and not her hockey-masked freak son.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

> "I was Jason's first victim," bubbled actress Bobbi Morgan, who appeared in the 1980 original "Friday the 13th," in which Camp Crystal Lake served as the setting for a slew of murders. "(I) had to jump out of the jeep, and run into the woods where it would be safe. And I ran, and (Jason) finally got me and he slit my throat. He got me! I never even made it to the camp."


#1 Pamela killed you, not Jason
#2 You were NOT the first killed, the boy and girl in the cabin in the beginning were.
#3 The only reason you showed up to this is beacuse they handed out free sandwiches and its the most work you've had since 1984

Heres her IMDB page...impressive *snicker*

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0604987/


----------

